# Temp Dog Insurance



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
After struggling to find an insurance co to cover our two Alsatians whilst we visit Europe for 3 months, we found Pet Plan.

£20 each for the dogs with the first 2 months free, no contract and 28 days notice to cancell.
Hope this may help someone.
Regards
Tel


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Tel, does that mean that your normal pet insurance does not cover trips abroad or are your pouches not insured in uk?
Lesley


----------



## tel999 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi
On our vets advice we decided not to have permenant cover.
Regards
Tel


----------



## weaver (Jul 25, 2005)

I bemoaned the fact that we hadn't taken out cover on our 9 month old sheltie as we have so far paid out over £800 for referrals to have ingrowing eyelashes removed from her eyes. (We did put a large sum into a pet account in case of emergencies) The vet said that the insurance companies are getting very awkward about a lot of bills, and probably wouldn't have paid out for this anyway. The vets at the practice were considering stopping their insurances for this reason.

I didn't get any more details about the non-payment of bills, but felt much better about not having any insurance myself. Imagine if I had been paying out for this and still had to pay the full bill myself!

Happy travelling
Louise


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just check, but for many years we used pet plan only to discover Charlie was not covered in Europe, we now have have Tescos.

Why only insure for when you are away ? my brothers dog jumped onto a broken bottle to date its cost him £2600.00.


----------

